# cheveux teints



## pontusveteris

Bonjour,
Peut-on dire quand on sait qu'un personne a les cheveux d'un faux blond ou d'un faux roux, ou même les cheveux bleus, verts etc:
-"La couleur de ses cheveux n'a pas l'air naturel. C'est sûr qu'il *a les cheveux teints*" 
Si oui, faudrait-il ajouter obligatoirement dire "C'est sûr qu'il a les cheveux teints en blond / en roux / en bleu / en vert" ou ce n'est pas nécessaire?
Merci de vos éclaircissements


----------



## snarkhunter

On n'est pas obligé de préciser de quelle couleur si l'information utile est _le fait que les cheveux soient teints_. Sauf s'il peut y avoir un doute : les cheveux bleus naturels restent assez rares, par exemple ! Par contre, pour des cheveux bruns ou blonds, la question peut éventuellement se poser !


----------



## pontusveteris

merci beaucoup! Mon doute était si c'était correct et idiomatique, c-à-d si vous, les Français vous dites ça "Il a les cheveux teints".
mais si on dit que "les cheveux sont teints" on comprend déjà que la couleur est artificielle, non? que ce soit blond ou roux (couleurs plus normales) ou bleu, vert (il y a des jeunes qui portent les cheveux comme ça au moins ici en Espagne), c-à-d "il a les cheveux teints" ça peut vouloir dire que c'est de n'importe quelle couleur même si on ne le précise pas, non?


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui. C'est pourquoi j'ai indiqué que préciser la couleur de la teinture pouvait ne constituer qu'une information accessoire.

Ici aussi, on rencontre fréquemment des têtes avec des mêches bleues, vertes ou rouges !


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ajouterai seulement que je trouve plus naturel de dire _Il s'est teint les cheveux_ que _Il a les cheveux teints_ (que l'on précise ou non la couleur de la teinture).


----------



## pontusveteris

Mais Maître Capello, la nuance serait différente, non?... Il s'est teint les cheveux insiste sur l'action de se le faire faire et il a les cheveux teints c'est une caractéristique... donc je veux justement insister sur la caractéristique et non sur l'action, donc je me demande si peut-ètre en Suisse ça ne se dit pas beaucoup "Il /elle a les cheveux teints" mais par contre ça se dit plus couramment en France?


----------



## OLN

Dans ce contexte, la nuance me paraît ténue.
_
Il a les cheveux teints_ : c'est un constat un peu plat.
_Il s'est teint les cheveux /  Il s'est fait [faire] une teinture _: énoncer l'action donne plus de relief au constat ; on en vient à imaginer la scène, voire à se demander ce qui a pu inspirer la personne.

Devant la photo d'un chef d’État septuagénaire aux cheveux orange, je pense que je dirais plus spontanément _C'est évident qu'il se les teint _(s'impose à l'esprit la scène un peu cocasse du président la tête enduite de teinture comme une vieille dame puis se contemplant dans le miroir, et on s'interroge sur sa motivation, voire sur ses goûts) que_ C'est sûr qu'ils sont teints._


----------



## Maître Capello

pontusveteris said:


> il a les cheveux teints c'est une caractéristique


Certes, mais ce n'est pas très naturel pour moi de le dire ainsi dans votre contexte.



> Il s'est teint les cheveux insiste sur l'action de se le faire faire


Non. Le passé composé – contrairement au passé simple notamment – peut justement aussi indiquer le *résultat* de l'action plutôt que l'action elle-même.


----------



## k@t

pontusveteris said:


> Il s'est teint les cheveux insiste sur l'action de se le faire faire et il a les cheveux teints c'est une caractéristique...





Maître Capello said:


> Non. Le passé composé – contrairement au passé simple notamment – peut justement aussi indiquer le *résultat* de l'action plutôt que l'action elle-même.


_Il s’est teint les cheveux_ ne peut signifier que l’action et non le résultat. Le résultat est donné par les formulations en gras :
_Il s’est teint les cheveux il y a trois semaines / hier / tout à l’heure ;  par conséquent, à présent, *il a les cheveux teints / ses cheveux sont teints.*_

Sinon, pour une phrase plus "naturelle", je rejoins les propositions d'OLN soit _Ses cheveux sont teints_, soit _Il se teint les cheveux_ (mais il faut noter que cette dernière formulation n'est pas neutre, elle implique une habitude).


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> _Il s’est teint les cheveux_ ne peut signifier que l’action et non le résultat.


Bien sûr que si ! Le passé composé peut justement indiquer le résultat d'une action passée sur le présent. Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 883, c'est moi qui souligne) :


> Tantôt [le passé composé] s'oppose au passé simple, parce qu'il s'agit d'un fait en contact avec le moment de la parole, soit que ce fait ait eu lieu dans une période non encore entièrement écoulée, soit qu'il ait eu des conséquences dans le moment présent (et avec cette valeur, on pourrait dire que c'est un _présent accompli_).



Si vous dites _Il s'est teint les cheveux_ *sans ajouter de complément de temps*, vous pensez au résultat (il a les cheveux teints) ; vous ne pensez pas à l'action de teindre elle-même.

_Tu as vu ; il s'est teint les cheveux !_

Mais bien sûr, si vous ajoutez _il y a trois semaines, hier_, etc. comme dans votre dernier exemple, il s'agit nécessairement de l'action.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Si vous dites _Il s'est teint les cheveux_ *sans ajouter de complément de temps*, vous pensez au résultat (il a les cheveux teints) ; vous ne pensez pas à l'action de teindre elle-même.


C'est aussi mon avis.

Pour comparaison:
Je dirais plus facilement "Il/ elle s'est fait lifter." (sans_ penser à l'action elle-même_ !) que "Il/elle est lifté(e)."


----------



## pontusveteris

Et si c'est au salon de coiffure (c'est normalement comme ça, non? on ne le fait pas à la maison...) il ne faudrait pas dire obligatoirement "Il s'est fait teindre les cheveux"??


----------



## JClaudeK

pontusveteris said:


> on ne le fait pas à la maison...


Ah bon ? A quoi serviraient alors les teintures de toutes sortes et de toutes les marques qu'on  trouve dans  les rayons des supermarchés ? 

Cela dit (#12)


pontusveteris said:


> il *a les cheveux teints*"


ne me dérange pas du tout.


----------



## pontusveteris

Oui, JClaudek, je comprends, si on le fait à la maison oui, bien sûr, mais ma question porte sur le fait de se le faire faire chez le coiffeur. Dans ce cas vous diriez: "il s'est fait teindre les cheveux" (je demande car selon la grammaire ce serait obligatoire d'utiliser ce causatif, mais je ne sais pas si dans la langue parlé ou écrite de tous les jours vous l'utilisez même si c'est une autre personne qui réalise l'action)


----------



## JClaudeK

pontusveteris said:


> ma question porte sur le fait de se le faire faire chez le coiffeur. Dans ce cas vous diriez: "il s'est fait teindre les cheveux"





pontusveteris said:


> je ne sais pas si dans la langue parlé ou écrite de tous les jours vous l'utilisez même si c'est une autre personne qui réalise l'action


On utilise couramment "il s'est fait teindre les cheveux/ il s'est fait faire une teinture" surtout si c'est une autre personne qui réalise l'action. (En général, même pour une teinture à la maison, les gens le font faire par qn. / se font aider, sinon, le résultat est incertain, surtout à l'arrière de la tête !)


----------



## Maître Capello

Si c'est une tierce personne qui lui a fait la teinture, il sera en effet préférable de dire _Il s'est *fait* teindre les cheveux_ plutôt que seulement _Il s'est teint les cheveux_.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Si vous dites _Il s'est teint les cheveux_ [...], vous pensez au résultat (il a les cheveux teints) ; vous ne pensez pas à l'action de teindre elle-même.


Si l’on part de l’évènement-cause explicite, duquel on infère un résultat implicite, je pense en effet résultat plutôt qu’action. Ainsi, si on me dit :
_Au fait, tu sais quoi ? Bébert s’est teint les cheveux !_
Je pourrais répondre des choses du type :
_Ah bon ! Et alors, c’est joli ? / ça lui va bien ? / de quelle couleur sont ses cheveux ? / etc._
Autant de réactions qui montrent bien que ce qui importe, c’est le résultat engendré par l’action et non l’action elle-même. (Cela dit, ça n’empêche pas qu’on pourrait aussi avoir des questions qui porteraient plus sur l’action que sur le résultat : _Ah bon, mais quand ça ? Pourquoi ?_)
Mais si à l'inverse - et comme c’est le cas pour la phrase de pontusveteris -, on part d’un état explicite, duquel on infère ou asserte une action implicite ayant conduit à cet état, je pense à l’action et non au résultat.
Dans ce cas, pour avoir le résultat, il faudra utiliser les formulations intrinsèquement statives / résultatives = _Il a les cheveux teints / Ses cheveux sont teints_.


----------



## Nanon

Maître Capello said:


> Si c'est une tierce personne qui lui a fait la teinture, il sera en effet préférable de dire _Il s'est *fait* teindre les cheveux_ plutôt que seulement _Il s'est teint les cheveux_.


Si le résultat n'est pas très réussi, évoquant le barbouillage maison avec une teinture de supermarché plutôt que l'œuvre d'un professionnel de la coiffure, _Il s'est teint les cheveux _me paraît, en revanche, totalement acceptable. Comme par exemple lorsqu'on se réfère péjorativement à un certain homme d'État qui _se teint_ les cheveux en orange. Ça m'étonnerait qu'il le fasse lui-même, pourtant.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nanon said:


> Ça m'étonnerait qu'il le fasse lui-même, pourtant.


Tu crois ?


----------

